# Arron Afflalo and the Placebo Effect



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In a Harvard Magazine study published in 2013, Associate Professor Ted Kaptchuk ran a clinical trial comparing the efficacy of an unbranded pain relief medication vs. acupuncture for a group of 270 people experiencing severe arm pain. With either treatment, patients were warned about the possible side effects, including redness and swelling, and increased pain levels. Nearly a third of the patients studied (whether on the medication or acupuncture track) experienced those issues and more.
> 
> There was only one problem. It was all a bunch of crap.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverstiffs.com/2014/7/24/5932427/the-placebo-effect


----------

